
Samsung Forces iFixit to Remove Galaxy Fold Teardown - hprotagonist
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/samsung-puts-the-screws-to-ifixit-makes-it-remove-the-galaxy-fold-teardown/
======
bdibs
The title is very clickbait-y, iFixit themselves said they only took it down
out of respect for their partner that let them use the review phone.

Samsung had no right (legal or otherwise) to ask to remove the post.

~~~
nuklearwanze
Well... Samsung probably put a lot of pressure on the supplier of the phone.
That supplier then (probably) begged ifixit to take down the article.

Both the supplier and ifixit acted against their own original intentions only
because Samsung told them to. I'd say that qualifies as "forced".

~~~
nuklearwanze
To clarify: Samsung didn't directly force ifixit to take the article down. It
was apparently a case of "do as I say or I'll shoot the bunny!" (the bunny
being the supplier).

Still "forced".

